# Where do I start??



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Well after shooting my foggers off today to test them out I decided to take beginning pics of how the attic Halloween looks now before I even try to begin to bring stuff downstairs. This doesnt even cover the closet in my bedroom stuffed and the shed outback....this is just my attic. Oh my goshhhhhhhhhhh where does one begin. Please tell me there are more of you who are not to organized...um like me LOL.
Where do I begin pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That reminds me... I gotta give the foggers a test sometime soon.

That's a lot of stuff wormy. A LOT of stuff. I'm getting there too though.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

That has to be the best attic in the world.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Wormy I am just as bad. I have stuff everywhere. I have props all through the house and the spare bedroom packed. I need more storage desperately.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

First thing, no insulation.....brrrrrrrrr, lol. Secondly, Our garage, and basement is floor to ceiling the same way, lol. Not to mention stuff in every room, nook and cranny. Isn't it great!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I wish I had that much stuff, heck I wish I had an attic, that is wonderfully large attic. I am very disorganized by nature, bu I have to stop from time to time to organize or I overflow my work area and wife gets mad. Thanks for the pictures wormyt, the mood is definitely starting to settle in!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh that was just the Halloween part of the attic, you should see the rest of the huge attic. Have All Christmas to the left of that all filled, and props for school etc to the right. Its packed uggggggggggggg. I sure hope that after this divorce gets final that I get to keep this house ...if not I may be having a prop sale lol


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I'm going to have to start storing in the attic! Ours doesn't have a floor, yet, but since I am taking up most of the shed with Halloween and Christmas, lots of our open garage is the same and one of our bedroom closets and half of our son's I am going to have to throw down some plywood!

I am just as bad with Christmas as I am with Halloween! Unfortunately the hubby only notices the Halloween stuff!  Maybe if I store it in red and green bins...........hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I have stuff everywhere too! Every year after Halloween is over I start packing with good intentions of sorting and labeling it all. It never works. I have the butler and the green man standing in my kitchen year round, I put seasonal hats on them. Here are their Christmas pix: Christmas pictures by MLogsdon - Photobucket


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

You sure that's an attic wormyt? Looks like a Halloween warehouse to me!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I've got to bring my foggers out tomorrow and test 'em. Unfortunatly my big Pro Fogger isn't working and needs to be fixed!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

We don't have an attic or garage so everthing is down in the basement. I was thinking of renting a storage space which is a few blocks from my house.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

wormyt said:


> ...Please tell me there are more of you who are not to organized...um like me LOL.


Don't pretend to be disorganized wormyt...LOL. 



. Nothing disorganized there.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup same here prob 1/3 of garage, walk in basement closet,my work room in basement, screen house,parts of 2 bedrooms and even in my trunk of car . i do plan on organizing it and labeling but waiting for my sis to come down cuz she has more stuff for me...its endless ha ha hee hee off to big lots tomorrow


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!!! ScareFX you have that downloaded. Its 4:26am and I was watching that and laughing so fricken hard. WOW thanks for that this morning.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

wormyt said:


> Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!!! ScareFX you have that downloaded. Its 4:26am and I was watching that and laughing so fricken hard. WOW thanks for that this morning.


I thought it was great!  But I just found the link, must have been one of your other fans that uploaded that clip.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I love that video clip wormyt! how long until Halloween?


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

ScareFX said:


> Don't pretend to be disorganized wormyt...LOL. We've seen your results on TV. Nothing disorganized there.


hey thanks for the link! i havent seen it yet


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

JohnnyL said:


> I've got to bring my foggers out tomorrow and test 'em. Unfortunatly my big Pro Fogger isn't working and needs to be fixed!


I tested my fogger the other night and my neighbors proceeded to tell me that Halloween wasn't until October. Yeah right!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I am blown away by the wormyt feature...

And you hit the nail on the head...

When I was 5 wew went to a house where a guy had a giant frankensteins monster... hooked up to a mic and speaker - the monster talked to us all night long...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

JohnnyL said:


> I've got to bring my foggers out tomorrow and test 'em. Unfortunatly my big Pro Fogger isn't working and needs to be fixed!


JohnnyL, what's the problem with this fogger?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

For some reason it will warm-up and if I can remember correctly, making a clicking noise. However, it doesn't pull any liquid through. It's the Pro Fogger v-940 (I believe that's the right number). This this is a monster when it works.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Love the video wormyt. Start with the old stuff first.


----------

